# AMD Navi 5700xt support



## llp (May 7, 2021)

Hello Freebsd community,  is AMD gpu 5700xt supported in FreeBSD 13.0 Release?  I posed this question a while back and I was informed that to get driver support for my gpu i would have to run 13.0 current.  I decided t wait for availability.  Would I have to follow the 14.0 current to get driver support?


----------



## astyle (May 7, 2021)

It should be supported by the `amdgpu` driver from the graphics/drm-kmod port. I would suggest installing 13-CURRENT, and see how well it works.


----------



## llp (May 7, 2021)

astyle said:


> It should be supported by the `amdgpu` driver from the graphics/drm-kmod port. I would suggest installing 13-CURRENT, and see how well it works.


thank you for your response.  How do i go about installing 13 CURRENT?  I looked in the handbook but im still a little bit iffy on how i should go about installing it.  Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 7, 2021)

astyle said:


> I would suggest installing 13-CURRENT


You mean 13.0-RELEASE, CURRENT is now 14.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 7, 2021)

llp said:


> is AMD gpu 5700xt supported in FreeBSD 13.0 Release?


Yes, the AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT, GPU name Navi 10, is supported in 13.0-RELEASE. Install what astyle suggested, graphics/drm-kmod, and follow the instructions displayed in the post-installation message.



llp said:


> Would I have to follow the 14.0 current to get driver support?


No, you don't have to.


----------



## astyle (May 9, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> You mean 13.0-RELEASE, CURRENT is now 14.


Yeah, I meant -RELEASE... my bad here.


----------



## SteamBSD (May 13, 2021)

YES. I create a video review of amdgpu for freebsd 13
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxEjLAOAVTs&t=164s

Moreover, there is a prospect of using proton for amdgpu (this is even better than for nvidia)


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 13, 2021)

FreeBSD 13 is already out there you should try it.


----------



## pbp_jackd (Jun 1, 2021)

Just curious how good the 5700XT is working for you guys. I have one myself and yes, it's working in general but:
- scrolling in any browser is choppy ( scroll half a page down and it will pause for half a second before it goes on)
- watching youtube videos in a browser is choppy ( every 5 - 10 sec. it will pause for half a second ) The problem becomes more severe if I move the mouse around. Than it pause like every other second
- another test I did was with GIMP. Just create a new layer and try to slide the opacity slider of it. Its painful laggy.

That's just my observations and I would be happy to hear how it is for you. The test machine is all new hardware and it would really help to understand if the issue is with the graphic card (driver) or might come from elsewhere.


----------

